# I was told this was a Rhom



## PhsycoMexi (Jul 22, 2005)

What is this ??

View attachment 105206
View attachment 105207
View attachment 105208


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Maybe, Just a guess, They look similar and different Red Spilo (Serrasalmus Sanchezi)

View attachment 105209


Eigenmanni Piranha Serrasalmus Eigenmanni) - Another Guess. Just an Idea. spots are not the same, Different

View attachment 105210


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

WE NEED A GOOD PIC OF THE TAIL


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Badrad1532 said:


> Maybe, Just a guess, They look similar and different Red Spilo (Serrasalmus Sanchezi)
> 
> View attachment 105209
> 
> ...


deffinatley not a eigenmanni. doesnt have bars. looks like a rhom


----------



## PhsycoMexi (Jul 22, 2005)

here are some better pics..dont mind the little skin disease. Thats actually starting to get better.
View attachment 105212
View attachment 105213
View attachment 105214


----------



## PhsycoMexi (Jul 22, 2005)

So does anyone else have any input.. Any takers??????
All post are appreciated..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Still not the greatest to ID from..but I would say rhom.


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

maybe rhom....looks more like a sanchezi...pretty identical to my sanchezi..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Hard to tell, but i dont think i see scutes so ill go with Jeff and say *possible* rhom.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

4 sho a Sanchezi.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice fish, I hope it gets better.

In my opinion that is a sanchezi...let's see what Frank says though.

Jay


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Looking at that pic I see scutes so I would say Sanchezi FTW.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

I guess it is a sanchezi according to the head shape, the tail and the diamond scales. not sure about the scutes.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. ID complete.


----------

